# Pipe has a fever



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

buzzzzz

This expression says it all


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Keep us posted with follow ups.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

There's only one thing to cure a fever:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Keep us posted with follow ups.


It ended up in the Knives thread.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Shameless bump


----------

